# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Superfoods voor schoolgaande kinderen

## FRANCOIS580

Met een gloednieuw schooljaar voor de boeg wordt er de komende maanden weer veel van je kids verwacht. Geconcentreerd opletten tijdens de lessen, huiswerk en toetsen… het kinderbrein staat de komende maanden weer onder druk. Om alle informatie succesvol de baas te kunnen, kunnen je schoolgaande kinderen een extra dosis energie best gebruiken. En dan zeker na een wekenlange vakantie waarin ze onbezorgd konden ravotten en weinig van hun brein werd verwacht. Welke voeding en natuurlijke middelen zijn voor je schoolgaande kinderen onmisbaar om hun schoolstart niet te missen? 

Van superfoods is al langer geweten dat ze je gezondheid en conditie bevorderen en dat is even goed het geval voor je schoolgaande kinderen. Maar wat zijn superfoods nu eigenlijk? Superfoods zijn in de eerste plaats rijk aan goede eiwitten, en bevatten uiteraard ook alle gezonde voedingsstoffen waaronder alle onmisbare vitaminen, mineralen, enzymen, anti- oxidanten en essentiële vet- en aminozuren. Kies zeker voor biologische superfoods vrij van pesticiden, chemicaliën en (groei)hormonen. Deze super voeding helpt je lichaam vooral van binnenuit gezond, sterk en in topconditie te houden. Daarbij speelt je darmflora bestaande uit goede bacteriën een hoofdrol. Gezond van binnen is ook van buiten zichtbaar. Een gezonde gevarieerde en evenwichtige super voeding zorgt voor een jonge, stralende en fluweelzachte huid, sterkere nagels, en mooi glanzend, maar in de allereerste plaats voor een extra natuurlijke weerstand en juist dat hebben schoolgaande kinderen hard nodig. Superfoods zijn in de eerste plaats aanwezig in verse groenten, fruit, zaden en in noten. Eet je dagelijks vijf porties groenten en fruit dan heb je geen nood aan voedingssupplementen!

Het Paleo en raw food dieet maakt gezond van binnen en dat merk je niet alleen van buiten maar zeker ook aan de schoolresultaten van je kinderen.

• *Super tip voor een maximale dosis superfoods:* je wil je kinderen toch ook maximaal beschermen tegen de vele uitdagingen die hen tijdens het nieuwe schooljaar te wachten staan? Dan zijn zowel het paleo dieet als het raw food dieet sterke aanraders. Rauwe groenten en fruit bevatten immers de hoogste concentratie aan alle gezonde voedingsstoffen, nodig om iedere dag goed te kunnen presteren!
• *Lage caloriewaarde, hoge voedingswaarde:* superfoods hebben in de eerste plaats een lage caloriewaarde met een hoge voedingswaarde.
• *Puur natuur:* superfoods zijn puur natuur zonder kleur- , smaak- en bewaarstoffen

De belangrijkste superfoods voor je schoolgaande kinderen zijn:.../...

Lees verder...

----------

